# Solved: Internet doesn't work early in the morning.



## dolitoka (Sep 22, 2010)

Have been having this problem for 2 - 3 weeks now.
Every morning we boot up desktop computer and we have no internet connection. All lights were on the old modem (iconnect 622). Later in the morning and for the rest of the day we haave connection albeit it can be quite slow at times.
Rang isp following their trouble shooting tips and they tell us that on their end they can see that our modem is connected and getting the proper speed.
We have replaced the ethernet cable, moved modem closer to phone jack, new phone cable, new filter.
We also bought a wireless modem/router (netgear DGN1000). We have done numerous ping tests and speed tests.
Internet works fine when we get home in the afternoon. When we turn on the computer, it is up and running immediately.
We did an isolation test this morning. Connected modem straight into phone jack waited 1/2 hr and we had good internet connection. 
When I plugged the phone back in the connection dropped out again. We do have a cordless phone that is 2.4 GHZ, but we have had this phone for years and we've not had problems with it interfering.
ISP says problem on our end, maybe we need new filter/splitter and when I explained that we were using a new/filter splitter that came with the new modem, they didn't want to know about it. Just kept insisting that the problem was at our end.
So I don't know what else to try. It's really weird how we only have this problem in the morning.
I feel that if it was an equipment problem, the interenet problems would be all of the time and not just in the morning.
I would be grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you connect your modem directly to the service entrance for the telephone service and disconnect ALL the interior wiring as a test? This will isolate it to either your interior wiring or the ISP. You have two modems to test with, if neither works in that environment, it's not your wiring.


----------



## dolitoka (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't think that it is the wiring as we have no other problems.
Again, didnt work this morning. Did isolation test, after 40 mns internet worked OK, added filter and it still worked OK, then added the phone, and it worked fine.
Thats the only way we can get it going in the morning.
Yet after school, we turn on computers and modem and it connects straight away.
Just about to give up I think.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm at a loss. The phones work fine, yet the Internet fails? A dumb question, what exactly does the modem lights indicate for connection status when the Internet doesn't work, then when it does? Are there any changes in the status lights?


----------



## dolitoka (Sep 22, 2010)

It really is quite bizarre! The internet light is usually on on the modem and on the bottom right of the computer screen, the world is in front of the little computers. So everything looks good to go, we try to connect and we just get a message that firefox cannot find the server and email gets an error message saying it can't find the server. Sometimes, the internet light will then go out and the worlds might disappear, but it seems to make no difference.
And yet any other time of the day, even to go online now at 10.30am in the morning, there are no problems at all.
I'm thinking of a change of isp as we are no longer in contract with our current provider to see if that makes any difference.
Thanks for taking the time to reply to this bizarre problem of mine!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's very odd, that's for sure. If the Internet light on the modem goes out, it's certainly a connection issue from the modem out to the ISP.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

is there any P2P traffic? Some ISPs will restrict or disconnect your router if they detect such traffic


----------



## dolitoka (Sep 22, 2010)

We have had some P2P traffic, which I disabled probably a month ago using parental controls and McAfee. Our isp has never done anything like disconnecting or restricting router ... never even heard of that being done!
My brother in law who is also with this isp is experiencing lots of drop outs and slowness also.
I'm going to change my provider in the next few weeks and I'm really hoping that that will solve this weird problem!
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

if it is solved and you no longer require assistance, please mark solved


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What was the solution to the issue?

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## dolitoka (Sep 22, 2010)

No solution yet - still having the same problem every day. I am pretty sure that a change of service provider will solve the issue (hopefully). so i'll be changing provider in the next week and we'll see what happens ....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

blakcshadow said:


> if it is solved and you no longer require assistance, please mark solved


Please don't jump the gun next time, clearly this was not solved yet.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry, the OP mentioned switching ISPs and I thought that was the solution

Oops :\


----------



## dolitoka (Sep 22, 2010)

I will leave this open and will repost when I am connected with my new isp and let you know if the problem is solved.
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

are you switching ISP types? From DSL to cable, etc


----------



## dolitoka (Sep 22, 2010)

We'll be staying with ADSL2+ but new provider is a local reputable provider, and not off shore like our current isp.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Probably a good plan.


----------



## dolitoka (Sep 22, 2010)

PROBLEM SOLVED! thanks for everyone's reply. A change of internet service provider seems to have done the trick!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Great, thanks for the feedback.


----------

